# Dang preinstalled t&p ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't remember when they started coming installed, but they are never pointed in a good direction and I usually can't tighten them much more to where it needs to be without messing something up.

I remember when they used to just send the t&p in a little box, so much easier than having to remove and reinstall ... i know i wasted more time with this little rant than it takes to remove and reinstall, but not after a couple hundred of them.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

What brand are you installing? Bradford White still packs them separate.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

The b. Whites we get used to come separate, now they are pre-installed. If they are off, it's not by much, just a little tweak here or there. For the most part they are straight. Ferguson distributed.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> The b. Whites we get used to come separate, now they are pre-installed. If they are off, it's not by much, just a little tweak here or there. For the most part they are straight. Ferguson distributed.


I installed one last week from Fergusons. Maybe we get a different model in California that is low nox to reduce emissions.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Bradford White is all we install. One today was pointed at the supply nipple.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I installed one last week from Fergusons. Maybe we get a different model in California that is low nox to reduce emissions.


Is this a California BW? Ultra low nox, do you guys have these in other states?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Is this a California BW? Ultra low nox, do you guys have these in other states?


I can't recall if we get those ultra low NOx, it's been awhile since installing a gas w/h.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I have never seen a residential w.h. without a factory installed relief. Always thought it was federal law or something, to ensure people don't plug or cap the opening on tank.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not a law as far as I know, but I'm no lawyer. It would be just as easy for a HO to plug or cap the t&p.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Bradford will sell the water heater with the T&P either installed or not. Typically it is the wholesaler opting to order that particular way. 

While Texas requires lo-nox, it opted to NOT go the ultra lo-nox route.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well heres an eye opener http://animals.howstuffworks.com/mammals/methane-cow.htm
livestock gives off more dangerous emissions than cars and natural fuel being burned... but since they are a huge political group, they make the people pay more for all the supposedly low emission junk that causes more problems than it solves...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just use fittings to point the T&P drain line in the direction that you want it rather than removing it and re-installing it.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a bad batch of BW tanks without the tp installed, 10 out of 15 leaked around the threads. If the tp gets installed prior they are able to pressure test the tank. I much prefer them to be preinstalled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> I had a bad batch of BW tanks without the tp installed, 10 out of 15 leaked around the threads. If the tp gets installed prior they are able to pressure test the tank. I much prefer them to be preinstalled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate to burst your bubble, but they pressure test the tank without anything installed. The T&P gets installed on the assembly line, which is after leak testing.


----------

